# Diferencia Vca y Vcc



## emaaw (Oct 11, 2009)

Y ase que es muy tonto pero busque en google y nada...

Mi problema esta en que quiero calcular el transformadorr de mi amplificador y fogonazo salta de 65 Vca a 90 Vcc y no entiendo de donde salio el 90 Vcc!!

Gracias por u tiempo

Emaa


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 11, 2009)

Vcc es corriente continua, y vca es corriente alterna (la polaridad cambia constantemente)


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 11, 2009)

emaaw dijo:


> Mi problema esta en que quiero calcular el transformadorr de mi amplificador y fogonazo salta de 65 Vca a 90 Vcc y no entiendo de donde salio el 90 Vcc!!


Esos 65Vca del transformador (que es lo que medirias con un tester) son la tension eficaz (o  rms) , *no es* el maximo valor instantaneo que alcanza la tension.

El maximo valor instantaneo que alcanza una senoide de 65Vca son justamente 90V.


----------



## nogueda (Oct 11, 2009)

ok...

algo extraño, ya que CA (corriente alterna) es muy diferente a CC (corriente continua), por lo que un voltage de 90VCC, estaria quemando los cables, a menos que sean muy gruesos....saludos..


----------

